# Removing carriage and apron on G0602 10x22 lathe



## jwmelvin (Mar 2, 2018)

I’m going through my new-to-me G0602 to clean it up and check things before I run it. I bought it used. So far (compound and cross slide) it appears to be in great shape, with almost indiscernible wear, but in need of some cleaning to remove residues. 

I’d like to remove the carriage and apron to clean and lube their internals. My inclination is to remove the leadscrew end support and slide the carriage-apron assembly off the end. Is that the preferred approach?

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 2, 2018)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/10-x-22-Bench-Top-Metal-Lathe/G0602

http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0602_m.pdf

Looks like you can.I would loosen the rear tension bar too.  I would call it the rear hold down or loosen it up before pulling it off.  Rich


----------



## jwmelvin (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks. I did see the manual and thats what I decided from the exploded view. Will loosen the hold-down too.


----------



## jwmelvin (Mar 2, 2018)

Just to follow up, yes it was super easy as described. Machine is back together and I’m ready to run it. The axis motions feel great as compared with how I got it. Now all I need is the power company to restore our service (storm outage) and I can make my first chips. I’m excited.


----------

